#ubuntu-youth 2014-09-14
<toshibe> ayy
<Mikaela> Hi
<toshibe> how's it going?
<Mikaela> I should be reading to one exam, but I seem to be just IRCing and listening to music and everything else, and you? :)
 * Mikaela is listening to ABBA - Dancing Queen
 * toshibe is listening to some of the worst jokes in audio history
<toshibe> hah sounds fun
<toshibe> I'm just exploring /list
<toshibe> ubuntu. eh?
<Mikaela> /list is probably horrible at freenode and the recommendation is to use /msg alis help list
<toshibe> mhm
<Mikaela> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS here, but this shell has Debian stable.
<Mikaela> Debian GNU/Linux 7.6 (wheezy)
<Mikaela> "lsb_release -sd" is nice command.
<toshibe> I've been doing it on a bunch of networks
<toshibe> Debian GNU/Linux testing (jessie)
<toshibe> crunchbang
<Mikaela> I usually only do it on smaller networks, but I ran it at efnet some time ago, but I have listbuffer script for WeeChat so the list was easier to read. I didn't find so many interesting channels.
<Mikaela> :)
<toshibe> :^0
<toshibe> does that happen often?
<toshibe> I'm usually on synirc
<Mikaela> Compromissed binaries? I cannot remember it happening ever before and I think I have been at freenode since 2011 looking at git commits.
<Mikaela> Or to be honest OpenHub first commit time.
<toshibe> nah, global announcements like that
<Mikaela> Oh, they don't happen so often either. Usually it's just wallops which you only get if you are on umode +w, but they are also rare.
<Mikaela> That server issue has caused many global notices lately.
<Mikaela> I think that the previous wallop was about staffer actually K-lining/banning webchat network wide.
